# Sharing something personal - twins turn 13 today...



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2016)

Today is my twin boys 13th birthday, they have always been close - but of course fight like all brothers do. Each year on the eve of their birthday they write each other a note, and a small gift of cash. They have been doing this since about 9 years old, and it is something they came up with on their own, neither I or my wife can take credit for beginning this.  J shared his letter with me after he gave it to M, and as a family I think we all agreed that J won the creatively funny award. Thought I'd share; sorry if this is too inside and it seems dorky, but I am very proud of the young men they are turning into. 

_Dearest Sibling,

As February 17th approaches, so does your o' so precious birthday. It marks the 13th year or approximately the 4,745th day of your existence. Congratulations on such a remarkable achievement. I’m sure you are so very proud. The reason I am making this all ‘fancy shmancy’ is because I like exaggerating the little things. I already know at sometime you will hand me my gift and give me a forced hug. But I my brother am writing a COMPLETELY UNNECESSARY letter to you. I know you do not care about this letter. So I write it anyway. For you. 

Older brother. I keep writing the same thing in 7 different ways if you have not noticed by now to make it look like I took a lot of time on this. WRONG! This took like 5 minutes. So here's your ten dollars and just know I appreciate your presents, I mean presence. 

From yours truly,
J_

ETA - He refers to M as the older brother because they were born cesarean and M was pulled out first. M takes great joy in reminding J that he is 'technically' older.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2016)

You gotta love this. Only brothers can give each other shit and enjoy it. "Forced hug..." Bwaaahaaaaaa..."WRONG, this took me 5 minutes" bwaaaahaahaa

They sound like great kids. Good job, Dad. 

Enjoy watching them grow up, it gets better and better. 



"Dearest Sibling....."


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 17, 2016)

Its dorky.  That's what makes it cool.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 17, 2016)

That's a great tradition. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grunt (Feb 17, 2016)

That is outstanding! Those are the types of things that they will be talking about for the rest of their lives and with their future children. 

Those are the relationships that will weather all sorts of things because of their "closeness." 

Good job, Dad!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Birthdays to the boys. They will be driving soon, be prepared.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2016)

That was precious. Happy birthday, boys.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 17, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> That was precious.



Hey don't you hurt my dog!


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2016)

They seem like good kids....   Apparently your wife raised them, right J?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2016)

I figured this was going to be about some outrageously expensive cigars that had been aged for 13 years... 
Congrats, J! Keep up the good parenting.


----------

